# Solved: Hi Res 720p video, can it play on older PCs?



## Android (Oct 31, 2006)

I have a computer with Win XP that can't seem to play video labeled as 720p. I usually use VLC Video Player to play my videos. I'm not sure, maybe I don't have enough motherboard or video RAM. My video card's current Display Properties' Settings are resolution 1280x1024 and color Medium (16 bit). My card seems to be a nVIDIA RIVA TNT2, AGP 4X, 16 MB. My monitor is a MAG 986FS. Please let me know if I can play these file types or if I should forget about it.

BTW, my card seems to go as high as 1600x1200 and "Highest (32 bit)" color, but I was wondering if raising it to these levels might not even work for 720p and might cause performance problems.


----------



## Android (Oct 31, 2006)

bump


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

What is the file type (file name extension) of the video? The term "720P" refers to a video resolution.


----------



## johnebadbak (Feb 28, 2002)

http://geeknizer.com/1080p-minimum-requirements/
If you want to play HD video a processor of at least 2gightz and min 512m of ram a video card that will handle HD content.
un fortunately not many AGP cards about an should be 8x


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

In general terms, 720P is just a resolution (1360x720). However, actual file playback will depend on the the codecs used for the file, the file specs, and the speed/power of the PC in question.


----------



## Android (Oct 31, 2006)

cwwozniak, it is a mp4 file.
johnebadbak, well before trying 1080p, I'd like to try to see if it'll play 720p. Right now, I know it can play 480p.
This is what I currently have. This won't run 720p files?
If this setup can't work, is there anything simple that I can do or get to make it work? Thanks.

===========

Compaq Deskpro EN series Slim Desktop version
Silver sticker has ENL/P1.0/20E/6/256cvn US
http://h18000.www1.hp.com/products/quickspecs/10653_na/10653_na.html

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft Windows XP Professional, Service Pack 3, 32 bit
Processor: Intel Pentium III processor, x86 Family 6 Model 8 Stepping 6
Processor Count: 1
RAM: 511 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA RIVA TNT2/TNT2 Pro , 16 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 19084 MB, Free - 2331 MB; D: Total - 1907726 MB, Free - 1144549 MB; E: Total - 95605 MB, Free - 35512 MB; G: Total - 476937 MB, Free - 185552 MB; 
Motherboard: Compaq, 0684h, , X123DYSZA008
Antivirus: Microsoft Security Essentials, Updated: Yes, On-Demand Scanner: Enabled


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You using a very old desktop that has 

Intel Pentium III 1.0 GHz processor
512 MB PC133 RAM(maximum supported amount)
NVIDIA Riva TNT2 16 MB graphics

Lower the resolution from 1280 X 1024 to 1024 X 768.
Lower the color palette from 32-bit to 16-bit.

You're asking too much to expect that old desktop to play videos at a quality level with the hardware that it has.

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

I agree. The PC isn't powerful enough to decode the video properly. Which should be obvious by using Task Manager. During playback you will likely see the cpu flatline at 100% usage and if the video plays it will likely stutter.

Depending on the codecs used and the media player, it may not play properly at any resolution. But you can test as noted above by reducing the resolution until the video is playable. But that defeats the whole purpose of even using HD files.


----------



## Android (Oct 31, 2006)

flavallee said:


> Lower the resolution from 1280 X 1024 to 1024 X 768.
> Lower the color palette from 32-bit to 16-bit.
> You're asking too much to expect that old desktop to play videos at a quality level with the hardware that it has.
> -------------------------------------------------------


I agree, but was just wondering how far this computer can be pushed. I thought raising the resolution & color palette would help more, but I did what you mentioned Flavallee in lowering them and it helped just a bit. Before I'd just get a black window with the sound playing. With the screen resolution & palette reduced, it would show in the window only the first visible frame of the video plus the sound. Just for kicks, I reduced the resolution all the way to 800x600 and it did the same, PLUS a little pixelized movement (mostly nothing).

Yes Oddba11, I'd often see the CPU in Task Manager "flatline" at 100% in many tasks. LOL. I really don't care that much about video resolution, just as long as there's no text & the sound is good, I can tolerate a CGA/VGA image as we had 30 years ago. I was just wondering how far this old jalopy can be pushed to view something, to force the file to play at reduced resolution & color. You'd figure some software or setting change could do such a thing.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

It looks your model desktop has an AGP slot, so you might consider upgrading to an AGP video card with 64 - 128 MB of video memory to replace the current one that has only 16 MB of video memory.

Get a low-profile heatsink cooling model because I doubt the power supply and space restrictions can handle anything else.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

If it's already at 100% for many tasks...then you have answered your own question. That is as far as it can be pushed.

With that said, verify you have the proper codecs installed for playback. Open the file with an app such as gSpot. It will listed the audio/video codecs required and if they are installed on your PC.


----------



## Android (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks Flavallee. I may go with a newer PC before I get a better video card though.

Oddba11, can you provide a link to that app to download? I'll probably get all sorts of non-related links if I Google that product's name. lol.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

LOL

First link on Google> http://www.headbands.com/gspot/


----------



## Android (Oct 31, 2006)

Seems to me that gSpot is out of date. When opening a 460p video in it, that I can view ok, I get an "Undetermined" status. I'll include a copy of the window attached here...
http://attachments.techguy.org/attachments/201516d1323516517/gspot460p.jpg

Also attached is its analysis of a 720p video, also saying "Undetermined"...
http://attachments.techguy.org/attachments/201517d1323516542/gspot720p.jpg

I'm not sure how to interpret this, if it can be interpreted at all. It appears the program is at least 2 years old.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

It's not often I work with media issues (not that this is a media issue anyway).

There are other apps available, such as mediainfo > http://mediainfo.sourceforge.net/en

You will be able to confirm the codecs. But as it does play anyway, that's likely not going to be an issue. Just something to keep in mind. The major playback issue in this case, is the cpu is too slow.

Just as a reference, check Apples requirements for HD playback> http://support.apple.com/kb/SP521


----------



## Android (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks.


----------

